# NMM Saint Celestine wip



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I always wanted to do this so here goes!!!

Here's the base coats









Here's the test on the foot to see if I like it


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking good so far


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Got the upper thigh done.
Still I think i need to tweak some bits here and there before I finish it and do a tutorial


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hot damn that is phenomenal! I want to know how you do it!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I did a simple NMM guide for you guys of all the hobby community

HERE BE THE GUIDE


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I saw this on my Facebook Timeline but didn't know that it was being posted here! She looks really good. I look forward to seeing how the rest of the model works out.


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I got the next leg half done now.
You may also have noticed the feet are different. This is because i was undecided about the first foot i did and i think the second foot wins.
What do you think?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I prefer the left foot (her right foot, the second one you did). Loving your work so far. Can't wait to see this completed.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I posted this on your FB thread but will say it officially here as well. The left foot definitely as the lighting highlights are much better defined and better directionally orientated. Great job on this and the tutorial on how to do it is also greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very impressed - It looks great man! Keep on being awesome :good:


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Got more done on my saint celestine today. Its at the point where brain melting happens. Thus i will push through to the final adjustment stage where making key areas of the armour pop or not happens.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks good! I look forward to the final product (and seeing how you handle her halo).


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I like this one already!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

here's the shoulders. Have a larger pic to show you some of the stages better.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

My god it's... beautiful...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Stunning work. Your brain must fried from all those tones!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I will do another update after my painting courses this weekend (and maybe a gem lesson)
Or
If any of you are attending the course.... a demo of the next part in person!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been playing with some new Ideas for polished steel this week.
This is one idea I will be tweaking is a little but overall i like it!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Dude, how did you get that effect?
That looks great.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The steel looks quite nice!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!

It's about having good reference material and an open honest eye to see with.


----------



## Rhomdruil (Apr 16, 2008)

Hard to add anything other than...Superb!


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Getting the left arm and the dove done today


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Got a bit more done on Celestine last week
I chose to do the rear of here halo first so I could experiment a little and 
iron out any issues before committing to the front.
I also kept the ring simple as the cloak will hide a lot of it


----------

